
Top Programming Languages Survey – Coding Infinite Poll - shehryark
https://codinginfinite.com/top-programming-languages-survey-poll/
======
bsg75
This survey asks for the “best” programming language.

Best for what? No one language is best for everything.

Is this more of a popularity contest?

